

Surface: Microsoft, What the Hell is Wrong With You? - mariuz
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/perlow/surface-microsoft-what-the-hell-is-wrong-with-you/20599

======
mey
This article doesn't seem to have any meat that wasn't discussed by the HN
community on <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4129125>

